# Does my old boy look like hes enjoying hiself?



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

Nobody got an opinion on him? Come on i dont mind what you say good or bad!?

Elz x


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

He's a handsome fellow too. He does look well for his age. I know horses/ponies older than him that are still in active work.

I know when they have DJD you have to take it easy, but I dont see any reason why he still cant do what he enjoys, while he can enjoy it.

Maybe let him still compete, but more for fun? Smaller competitions etc.....


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

Hes gawjus! he looks so happy aswell! x


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Get a vet check and ask the vet what he can be cleared for. If he is cleared to do small jumping, allow it. I have found that retired horses who are able to live with friends in a pasture are VERY happy, it's their instinct. Don't allow what you find enjoyable to distort your thinking. He may enjoy jumping, but I think he'd much prefer not being in pain.
I've had to retire my jumper because of arthritis. He lost a lot of muscle bulk and didn't look like a gorgeous show horse, but he was equally healthy and happy. Being in shop show condition doesn't mean a happy horse.


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks Kristy, i have had him checked by my vet and x-rayed yearly to see what damage there is to the joint. The vet has said if he enjoys it then there is nothing to stop him playing at it (nothing big and 2ft6 MAX and NEVER on hard ground-menages only during the summer) which i havnt exceeded, infact ive kept to 2ft (he looks at them like "mom.....what the hell is THAT, i need my eyes checked cuz i can bearly see what it is," hehe but he still flies them.

My friends 26yr old tb was our pensioners day out pal to local tiny shows, and she was completely clear of arthritus (or so my friend thought) until she started to rufuse to jump a bean! She had her x-rayed and it came back that she did have it and quite badly. But sox has never refused yet? And if im schooling in the menage he can be stiff and abit peg legged but as soon as a fence or poles come out (not that i jump him very often anymore-not even once a month) hes sound and ready to go with such a sparkle in his eyes!

Its more the people on my yard that think he should retire-not professionals (vets etc). If he were to refuse, or still be lame when hes jumping i could see a problem but its all he actually looks forward to (bless him).

I also turned him away during the serious summer months last year when the ground was baked hard-he had to just get on with it. But he actually becomes more lame/stiff and looks plain miserable even with 3 other retired horses to hang out with and tons of grass. He droped huge amounts of weight and looked plain old. 

Im starting to think hes the type of horse that you just cant retire?


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh oops i forgot...... im not a big fan of jumping myself after an accident i had some years back so its def not my love of doing it clouding my vision honestly- Much prefer dressage (safer and much less nerve racking) which is what i do mainly with my mare (its just what sox knows, and he really enjoyed his job, still thinks hes the man!hehe)


----------



## Robyn-Niagara (Mar 7, 2007)

he's lovely! i agree just consult a vet first! have fun!


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

He's cute! I love that he still has "go" in him for an older horse. He looks great too!


----------



## mommadog1956 (Nov 6, 2006)

based on your vets opinion, then i would let him continue until HE slows/stops himself!!!!! and i think he will eventually take himself out of the game. who knows when that may be. as long as your vet still feels the same way, keep going.

my old gelding continued showing till he was 28. i don't know how long he would have kept going if that lightning hadn't struck/killed him. but at least he died a happy camper!!


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh thats awful! You must have been so upset! whats the chances of that happening!? 
Yeh i think he will have to be the one to decide when to stop? Jsut one of those nags i guess! 

Thank-you everybody for your thoughts, much appreciated!

Elz x


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

TB's are especially prone to arthritis.
As long as the vet clears it, then ignore the people at your barn. A lot of people don't understand that older age doesn't necessarily require retirement. There was a GP Olympic jumper that competed until his late 20s. It's possible. My boy is much older but still paying off his board because he can be used. 
The only thing I can advise is to be careful. Many horses will perform despite a small amount of pain, which snow balls into a larger problem. He may look longingly at jumps but it may not always be the best for him. And just because he's too willing to refuse doesn't mean he's pain free as well.
Putting a horse out to pasture will of course, make the horse lose muscle mass. This doesn't mean they are at all unhealthy or unhappy. MANY horses that are retired still need light exercise daily to keep from becoming stiff, my boy is one of them. I would take precaution because the stiffness you described signifies very early arthritis to me. Just some thoughts.


----------



## Horse_love999 (Mar 17, 2007)

First, i would have never know he was 23years old he looks Great! Nice pic alos. Imo i would semi-retire him because of the DJD, you dont wont to over work old horses cause that can affect them big time.


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

Yes it is the early stages of the disease Kristy! You are right! He has a lower cartilage mass between the bones of the joint rather than any bone damage itself.

The first time a vet saw him when he was really bad (because he was being treated for bruised sole) the vet came out and flexioned him and told me to trot him in hand, and he screamed stop, stop this horse is in agony, i dont think he'l be ridable again. This was before he was put on a joint supplement (he has never had to be on bute since then-thank goodness) and had his first x-rays, which showed minimul cartilage mass decrease, and the joint specialist turned to me and said "he's being a wuss, thinks he likes all the fuss!, because 9 out of 10 horses wouldnt even show any signs of lameness with this little damage?!"

So i took him home, and stuck him on everything to aid joints i could find, and the lameness dissappeared. He has cost me a small fortune since but hasnt been lame since? Stiff on occasion but nothing like he was before-and its been 3years since then.

With the history of competing he has i wasnt surprised, as i found out that he had been broken as a 3yr old and taken to gracelands (a jumping/competition) centre within 3months, and then jumping consecutive classes of 2ft6, 2ft,9,3ft, and 3ft3 as a just 4yrs old all on the same day. Started cross country at 5yrs and hasnt stopped since (i suppose he doesnt know any different now so i will have to look out for signs that he needs to slow even more!


----------



## Horse_love999 (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow, im so sorry you will have to retire, hes a sweet boy, give him a hug for me.  

-chelsea-


----------

